# Cubing Practice Grind Timery Thing



## HappyCuber (Feb 21, 2018)

This is a timer like the one that people use for 24-hour cube stuff.
Available: http://www.mediafire.com/file/mqozg3ofm380pks/Relay_Timer.zip
I used PyGame, but converted w/ cs_Freeze
Any features I'll try to add. This isn't really on the top of my priority list.


----------

